
The Model 3 Will Incorporate Tesla’s Solar Roof Technology: Elon Musk - vikas0380
http://futurism.com/elon-musk-the-model-3-will-incorporate-teslas-solar-roof-technology/
======
spiderfarmer
While the idea of never having to plug in is thrilling, I don't think it will
ever be possible with just the roof of the car.

The Fisker Karma's solar roof produces 120W max (ideal california sunshine
conditions). According to Fisker, that equals about 320 km (200 miles) per
year. [http://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Beim-Fisker-Karma-sorgt-
da...](http://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Beim-Fisker-Karma-sorgt-das-Dach-
fuer-Vortrieb-zumindest-ein-wenig-1331102.html)

------
CodeWriter23
This article completely misses the point that the Tesla roof tiles are opaque
where the solar cells are located, and merely conceal the cells from an
observers eyes using advanced polarization techniques. In short, not suitable
for a windshield. Probably will be used on the roof and maybe the deck lids.

